# Size Friendly Barns/ Lessons in your area?!



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

What area(s) are you compiling this for?

In Fargo, ND the barn I'm at doesn't discriminate.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

agreed need to know what area you are looking at.. I know being a plus sized rider it was hard to find lessons in my area.. lot of h/j barns and places with really low weight limits I couldnt get even if I dieted.. and Im not as heavy as I once was.. finally put up an ad on internet and someone answered it and I am taking lessons on their horse


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh yay! have fun


----------



## EighteenHands (Sep 12, 2011)

I am compiling a data base for USA, Canada, and the UK. 

If you know of a size friendly lesson program or instructor from _anywhere_ I would love it if you would share the information with me.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Bennett (Dec 31, 2011)

A lot of places have hidden weight limits. I once saw a place refuse to continue training a girl because she'd gained weight but she still weighed less then I do. She was just shorter so she looked bigger. 

Now that I have my own horse I don't even bother asking. I look pretty balanced on my horse so people don't say anything. It's don't ask don't tell about my weight.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If a person has their own horse, no barn or coach is going to refuse them? No? Yes? If so, that's flat out discrimination and they could be sued.


----------



## Bennett (Dec 31, 2011)

Waresbear-- I've heard of it happening on grounds that training them would be animal abuse. I totally don't agree with that logic but...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That's ridiculous, unless the person owns a wee pony, most horses can carry a larger person without problems.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

waresbear said:


> That's ridiculous, unless the person owns a wee pony, most horses can carry a larger person without problems.


 tell that to some barns for me please.. im like 250 and you should hear some of the responses I hear looking for lessons.. i have found some... but geez some people need to be smacked...lol


----------

